# help plant ID



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyobe know what kind of plant this is? Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely an _Ammannia _. Perhaps _A. gracilis _. Less likely _A. pedicellata_.


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

